# Hedgehog falling asleep in litter area!



## ewatkinss (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am a new hedgehog owner and have had Elsa for 2 days. She's 8 weeks and is so friendly and only huffs / spikes when she wakes up! 
I've noticed that when I wake up, I see she's fallen asleep under her litter pad. She will happily sleep in her pouch / bed area if put there. Is she falling asleep there because she is confused about being in a new home and eventually will fall asleep in the bed area? I just worry as I don't want her to get cold! 

Thank you!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgehogs just like to do things to make us wonder and worry. As long as your entire cage is at an appropriate temperature (73-76*f) she shouldn't get cold no matter where she sleeps


----------



## Miss Prickles (Apr 12, 2015)

My lil girl has started to lay under her cage liner...if i move her she sleeps fine in her house but when she wakes up right back under the liner!


----------



## ewatkinss (Apr 19, 2015)

Exactly the same with Elsa! She's fine in her pouch and sleeps well in it but then when I wake up she's magically under the pad again! Thanks a lot! Makes me worry less knowing she's not the only hedgie doing it!


----------



## mylostwanderingmind (Jan 19, 2014)

My Percy loves to sleep IN his litter box (only when there's fresh litter, thank goodness!) there's nothing to worry about. 
I know he isn't as prone to sleeping in it if his house/ sleeping area is covered in fleece scraps because it gives him somewhere to burrow if that helps any!


----------



## ewatkinss (Apr 19, 2015)

Yeah I'm gunna try a litter box instead of puppy training pads as she isn't really getting it! Thanks for your help


----------



## CashmereSkeleton (Nov 28, 2014)

I think I read once that hedgehogs like to sleep in their litter trays because that's the place that smells most like them and they feel most secure there. As Nikki said, as long a your whole cage is the right temp, Elsa will be fine


----------

